# Full udders!



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

While I'm in the process of separating kids, the moms have really full udders. Full, like you touch the bag and it is 'tight'. Not rock hard but no give. Should I milk a little? Is it okay for the udder to be lopsided? The doe with one kid has a large, full side and a smaller (less full) side. Is that okay? 

Tonia


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

How old are the kids? I think I am mixing up posts and thought they were born in the last day or so. And yes its more then alright to take some milk if the udders are that full. If its the first couple of days, take about 1/3 at the most. Try for once a day for the first few days after kidding then you can do it twice a day. After the first 5 days or so you can start taking most of the milk. Just easy into it a little bit over the course of the first week and all will be fine.


----------

